# Audi Driver: Vanessa Hudgens Picks Up New S5 Cabriolet. Posts Photo on Facebook.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Actress Vanessa Hudgens isn't exactly new to the Audi fold. Both she and her boyfriend Zac Efron are regularly spotted out and about in four-ringers. Efron tends to prefer the R8 and Hudgens likes to be seen in Cabriolets, usually black Cabriolets. So perhaps it wasn't a surprise when the actress posted a shot of her new ride on Facebook.










Based on the photo, it appears Hudgens recently picked up a new triple black S5 Cabriolet. Posing with the car in front of the dealership, it seems as if she drew a bit of a crowd. Posting the shot on Facebook (and dubbing the car 'Lola'), it seems she drew even more (over 7100 likes and over 2000 comments).

Check out the shots, and the comments via Vanessa Hudgens' Facebook fan page after the jump.

* Vanessa Hudgens on Facebook *


----------

